

Wildstar and the Case of the Too Pretty Alien Females - Mz
http://www.usgamer.net/articles/wildstar-and-the-case-of-the-too-pretty-alien-females

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _There is a frustrating absence of weight to their characterization. Like
every woman in this universe, they stand wide-hipped and wasp-waisted. Their
faces are as rounded as their mammaries, framed with either a halo of leaves
or what resembles real, fibrous hair cast in plaster. And where their
Y-chromosomal counterparts might bear chunks of inscribed facial granite, the
female Granoks are restricted to woefully mundane-looking earrings. Earrings.
Why the Holy Carpfish of Good Taste would they want to wear ornamentation of
such a manner? Big, bold jewelry clipped to the ears seem a ludicrous
decoration on a race built on combat, don 't they? What if they get ripped
out? What if they catch a glint of dying firelight and divulge the Granok's
location to hypothetical quarry? Why can't I make my bold, boulder-y lady not
pretty?!_

